# Windows 10 update



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I got a message in notification popup saying "your version of Windows 10 will soon reach the end of service .." screenshot attached. I am also attaching another screenshot which is probably the update (or is it upgrade) it's referring to. 

Please advise what this is. Is it mandatory?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing is mandatory. For security you should stay up to date.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay. So, if I don't update for a while will the present antivirus Windows Defender be running? And what about the daily updates I now get? Will that stop altogether?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes....MS's AV will still be activated and in use. Daily updates, if any will still work. Updates for your current OS, if any will still arrive as usual. It's highly recommended that you do update.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Yes....MS's AV will still be activated and in use. Daily updates, if any will still work. Updates for your current OS, if any will still arrive as usual. It's highly recommended that you do update.


Thank you for the info. How long does this update take? Does it have any risks or downside? Few months ago there was a similar optional notice in the update section to upgrade to Windows 2010. I discussed it here and was told it's tricky and better to leave it for the time being.

*Correction: Windows 2004, not 2010. Sorry for the error.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Update speed depends on server at their end and download speed you pay for from your ISP. Install speed depends on compnents of your computer. Millions of users have been updating for years and time isn't the biggest concern. Of course you should have your data backed up for safety.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

When Win 10 version 2004 arrived, we were told to proceed with caution. They're saying the same now. I guess those who've already upgraded to 2004 can run 20h2 with no risks. But I don't have 2004. Mine is Win 10 Home 1909. So perhaps I shouldn't rush. In my device it would require full reinstallation which I think can cause plenty of unexpected problems, right?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Me personally let windows update do it’s thing when they come in.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Songbird_2016 said:


> When Win 10 version 2004 arrived, we were told to proceed with caution


It's that way with every OS update/upgrade.

Just backup all your valuable data.....then proceed with the update.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I found the same warning earlier today. I had purchased a 2nd legal copy of Windows 10 Pro for a second machine I have. It is v1909. I have a v2004 DVD I made with the media creation tool. I tried to see if I could update it with the DVD I made, but it wanted to do a complete re-install. I didn't want to do that. An optional Windows Update mentions something called 20H2. This is on both of my Windows 10 systems. 2004 is running fine on my primary machine and so is 1909 on the other. In this situation, I think it would be best to leave them alone.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I was on version 1909 for a long time, the upgrade seemed to be stuck.
I used Windows 10 Update Assistant to upgrade to 20H2 with great success and no hiccups. It took over 2 hours but all went smoothly. There was no need to install 2004 first, the Upgrade Assistant incorporated 2004 in the 20H2 upgrade.
I am now on 20H2 and all is running perfect.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO everyone using Windows should be 100% updated. it's the safest way to go and many updating problems are user caused. When an update fails, immediately use the "RETRY" option. Don't restart until all the updates have been installed even if restart is requested.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Corday said:


> IMO everyone using Windows should be 100% updated. it's the safest way to go and many updating problems are user caused. When an update fails, immediately use the "RETRY" option. Don't restart until all the updates have been installed even if restart is requested.





Corday said:


> IMO everyone using Windows should be 100% updated. it's the safest way to go and many updating problems are user caused. When an update fails, immediately use the "RETRY" option. Don't restart until all the updates have been installed even if restart is requested.


Updates often hang for a long time on downloading or installing and unless you check the update panel you do not know they are hanging.
Restarting and shutdown can be done without knowing the updates are not complete - then what happens ?
I restarted once when the updates were at 20% installing and the PC stuck on configuring updates. I had to shutdown, but had a hell of a job getting Windows back to normal.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Although MS said they were changing 3 years ago, Patch Tuesday still exists. That means you'll receive regular Windows Updates either the 2nd Wed, or Thurs. of each month. Knowing this, you can handle them with ease. Don't bother installing previews of cumulative updates as that can be troublesome.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Corday said:


> Although MS said they were changing 3 years ago, Patch Tuesday still exists. That means you'll receive regular Windows Updates either the 2nd Wed, or Thurs. of each month. Knowing this, you can handle them with ease. Don't bother installing previews of cumulative updates as that can be troublesome.


I can't remember getting any cumulative previews.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> I can't remember getting any cumulative previews.


You only get them if you manually "Check for Updates".


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry for second post - cannot edit.
If a cumulative update gets stuck e.g on say 20% or so, how do we unstick it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't do anything for a couple of hours. It might not be stuck. If no good, do a hard reset with power button. When back to Windows, run the Update Troubleshooter.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Windows 10 backup in flash drive is available in Amazon but doesn't say which version. How can one find out which version it is?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Windows 10 OS is available for a Free Download from Microsoft, and you can burn your own Flash drive with the *Media Creation Tool*. You do not need to buy a flash drive with the Windows 10 OS on it. You can purchase the Windows 10 _License _(Product Key), if you don't have it.
The version of Windows 10 (ie) Pro or Home, is unlocked by the Product key that you use. 
If you decide to buy Windows 10 USB flash drive, the seller should provide what _Build _(ie) 20H2, Of Windows 10 they are selling.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> The Windows 10 OS is available for a Free Download from Microsoft, and you can burn your own Flash drive with the *Media Creation Tool*. You do not need to buy a flash drive with the Windows 10 OS on it. You can purchase the Windows 10 _License _(Product Key), if you don't have it.
> The version of Windows 10 (ie) Pro or Home, is unlocked by the Product key that you use.
> If you decide to buy Windows 10 USB flash drive, the seller should provide what _Build _(ie) 20H2, Of Windows 10 they are selling.


Thanks. I think for me it will be easier to buy. But they're not mentioning the versions, only Windows 10 Home or Pro.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To add one thing to Spunks post, if you have to buy it, it will need a few (or many) updates to make it current. Other versions were discontinued and the average user doesn't need Enterprise.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> I was on version 1909 for a long time, the upgrade seemed to be stuck.
> I used Windows 10 Update Assistant to upgrade to 20H2 with great success and no hiccups. It took over 2 hours but all went smoothly. There was no need to install 2004 first, the Upgrade Assistant incorporated 2004 in the 20H2 upgrade.
> I am now on 20H2 and all is running perfect.


I did a manual check for updates on my 1909 system. There was only one very small update, other than the 20H2 offering. It took seconds for the download and perhaps a minute for the install. It's running fine, as is, so I will leave it alone a while longer.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Corday said:


> To add one thing to Spunks post, if you have to buy it, it will need a few (or many) updates to make it current. Other versions were discontinued and the average user doesn't need Enterprise.


So, does this mean the latest versions of Windows 10 aren't available for purchase online?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Songbird_2016 said:


> So, does this mean the latest versions of Windows 10 aren't available for purchase online?


I don't think I or Spunk said that. Anything you download might need an update. No big deal.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

storm5510 said:


> I did a manual check for updates on my 1909 system. There was only one very small update, other than the 20H2 offering. It took seconds for the download and perhaps a minute for the install. It's running fine, as is, so I will leave it alone a while longer.


IMO, update to the latest version.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

storm5510 said:


> I did a manual check for updates on my 1909 system. There was only one very small update, other than the 20H2 offering. It took seconds for the download and perhaps a minute for the install. It's running fine, as is, so I will leave it alone a while longer.


20H2 is getting "old" by now with all the bugs killed off - do not delay any longer with 20H2 if you don't want problems. I left 2004 a long time and MS took it away and left me in limbo. I had to use the Windows 10 Update Assistant to rid myself of the uncertainty and come bang up-to-date. I was then inundated with 20H2 updates but it all went fine.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> 20H2 is getting "old" by now with all the bugs killed off - do not delay any longer with 20H2 if you don't want problems. I left 2004 a long time and MS took it away and left me in limbo. I had to use the Windows 10 Update Assistant to rid myself of the uncertainty and come bang up-to-date. I was then inundated with 20H2 updates but it all went fine.


I think you may have meant 1909 or 2004 in your reply above. Sorry.

I have not had any issues with either 1909 or 2004. The last flavor I can recall having problems with was 1809. It is obvious to say that 17xx was a train-wreck from the start. I actually went back to Windows 7 for a time to wait for improvements in Windows 10.

I have external hard drives attached to both of my 10 systems and I do frequent drive image backups. If I have a major problem, I wipe the drive and restore the most recent backup. The external drives have their own power sources and I leave them turned off except when needed. This way, they are insulated if some type of malware or virus slips in.

I am a firm believer in the old adage of not fixing something which does not need it. I will carry on as is for a while longer. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Corday said:


> I don't think I or Spunk said that. Anything you download might need an update. No big deal.


Okay. Is that the regular daily updates? 

Since I couldn't find Windows 10 Home or Pro online specifying the version, I thought you meant that backup will have to be updated in the latest version.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Songbird_2016 said:


> I couldn't find Windows 10 Home or Pro online specifying the version





spunk.funk said:


> The Windows 10 OS is available for a Free Download from Microsoft, and you can burn your own Flash drive with the *Media Creation Tool*.


The link provided in the Quote above is the Microsoft Download page for Windows 10 OS and should be the _only_ version you should download, which is *M*edia*C*reation*iT*ool*20H2*. Once you start the *MCT* Tool, you will have the choice of 64 bit, or 32 bit Windows or both. You can choose to burn it to a USB Flash drive or DVD _or _you can save the ISO image to your computer, where you can Right the image file choose *Mount*, where it will open a_ Virtual _DVD drive and you double click *Setup.exe *to Upgrade the OS _Keeping_ files, or to overwrite the current OS _Without Keeping_ files.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> The link provided in the Quote above is the Microsoft Download page for Windows 10 OS and should be the _only_ version you should download, which is *M*edia*C*reation*iT*ool*20H2*. Once you start the *MCT* Tool, you will have the choice of 64 bit, or 32 bit Windows or both. You can choose to burn it to a USB Flash drive or DVD _or _you can save the ISO image to your computer, where you can Right the image file choose *Mount*, where it will open a_ Virtual _DVD drive and you double click *Setup.exe *to Upgrade the OS _Keeping_ files, or to overwrite the current OS _Without Keeping_ files.


As I had mentioned some time ago, my technological skills are poor (to say the least). I have no idea how to "burn it to usb flash drive" or etc. etc. as you very kindly mentioned. That's why I thought the simplest way out for me to have a backup would be to buy Windows10 OS in flash drive despite the cost. But I don't know why those online sources aren't specifying the version of Win 10 OS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is a step by step guide. A Complete Guide to Windows 10 Media Creation Tool: How to Use Technical Knowledge is not required. Just follow the pictures and text. If you can't follow it, maybe a friend can do it for you or help you with it. 
Of course, if this is all too complex for you, by all means purchase a ready made USB Flash drive from an Unknown source with an Unknown Build and an Unknown Product key


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Here is a step by step guide. A Complete Guide to Windows 10 Media Creation Tool: How to Use Technical Knowledge is not required. Just follow the pictures and text. If you can't follow it, maybe a friend can do it for you or help you with it.
> Of course, if this is all too complex for you, by all means purchase a ready made USB Flash drive from an Unknown source with an Unknown Build and an Unknown Product key


Thanks for the guide. Will read it. 

I meant buying the backup flash drive online either from Amazon or Best Buy or Staples. I thought these were reliable places.


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

Update Windows 10 to the newest version. The old Windows Defender was terrible. Now it is very good. Many other changes like that have improved security for Windows 10. You are very vulnerable to viruses and malware and hacking with the old Windows 10 without updates.


----------



## Roguecroc (Jan 8, 2009)

Songbird_2016 said:


> I got a message in notification popup saying "your version of Windows 10 will soon reach the end of service .." screenshot attached. I am also attaching another screenshot which is probably the update (or is it upgrade) it's referring to.
> 
> Please advise what this is. Is it mandatory?


Just update to the latest version. 19042.867 is the latest build But keep and old drivers in a fold on your desktop as you may need them as something like your printer may not work, I have an old canon printer that still works even though its 10 years old.


----------



## Sgayres (Jun 11, 2010)

I usually let new Windows versions exist with the public for about 8-10 weeks and then go ahead and do it. I would advise the OP to go ahead with this update. It will renew things. The big change you see might be with the colors. If you get the light-colored task bar change and want it back to dark, here's what to do. Right-click on the Desktop, choose Personalize. Select Colors. IN the middle choose Custom and then change "windows default mode" to Dark. While you're here, turn the Transparency Effects to off. With many slower processors, turning this off make a noticeable difference in snappiness.

Also... if you are satisfied with the update, you should get rid of old operating system files using Disk Cleanup. It could up major space sometimes as much as 30 GB. Run Disk Cleanup on C: then on the interface, choose Clean Up System Files - again on C:. Scroll down to where it says Old Windows Installations or something like that. If it's there, you 'll see it because there will be gigabytes shown instead of MB or KB. Checkmark this and click OK. You will be asked to confirm this decision. When deleting old operating systems, it will remind you that if you do this, you can't go back. Do it anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## runtrails (Nov 1, 2007)

Songbird_2016 said:


> I got a message in notification popup saying "your version of Windows 10 will soon reach the end of service .." screenshot attached. I am also attaching another screenshot which is probably the update (or is it upgrade) it's referring to.
> 
> Please advise what this is. Is it mandatory?


I would be worried about a scam. My brother got a similar message and then one that said the windows was broken and ne needed to pay to get it replaced. Do NOT let anyone get on remotely.


----------



## Red Raspberry (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine has been stuck with this error of the 20H2 update for the last two weeks.

2021-01 Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 for x64-based Systems (KB4023057) - Error 0x80070002

Other updates install on their own OK,


----------



## Katieshave (Mar 15, 2021)

You should backup all valuable data and then update windows.


----------



## Red Raspberry (Jan 16, 2014)

Katieshave said:


> You should backup all valuable data and then update windows.


That's what It has been trying to do for the last couple of weeks. How do I get around the Error 0x80070002?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You need to manually update your computer from a Windows installer USB Flash drive. the instructions are in post #20, #30 and #32 among many others.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Red Raspberry said:


> Mine has been stuck with this error of the 20H2 update for the last two weeks.
> 
> 2021-01 Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 for x64-based Systems (KB4023057) - Error 0x80070002
> 
> Other updates install on their own OK,


Is the error message affecting the performance of the device? Can you still access the internet and browse?


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Today I had to update to version 20H2, not voluntarily, but it was a mandatory update included in the routine updates. I was a bit surprised but I had no other choice. It took 4 hours and 20 minutes. Another 35 minutes after restart (restarted thrice), following which there was also HP bios update. Otherwise everything seemed to go well .. and seems fine so far. Considering that, is the optional update of drivers (image attached) advisable?

Btw, previously whenever the device would finish scanning, it would appear on the notification side bar. It's not coming now even though notification button for "recent activity and scan results" is on. Any suggestions what to do to get the scan notifications?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please explain what notification. I don't believe in updating drivers if not necessary but if a caution shows in Device Manager, that's different.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Songbird_2016 said:


> whenever the device would finish scanning,


 What app is scanning what device? 
Glad to see you updated your computer to the latest Windows 10 version 20H2. There is no need to upgrade any drivers unless a device is not working properly. Sometimes Windows Update Drivers for devices are not compatible with the drivers that are provided by your computer or Motherboard manufacturer.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> What app is scanning what device?
> Glad to see you updated your computer to the latest Windows 10 version 20H2. There is no need to upgrade any drivers unless a device is not working properly. Sometimes Windows Update Drivers for devices are not compatible with the drivers that are provided by your computer or Motherboard manufacturer.


Okay, many thanks spunk.funk. It does say that routine updates automatically update drivers. So I'll let it be at that. 

About scanning i meant scanning the hard drive for threats with Windows security. But somehow that issue was resolved on its own. When I did the 'quick scan' this morning, I got the notification in the sidebar.

In regard to disk cleanup, why doesn't it cleanup completely? I did cleanup of unnecessary files but this 1 MB just stays (image attached). Previously 6 or 7 KB would remain. But now after update it always shows 1 MB remaining and doesn't clear up.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Corday said:


> Please explain what notification. I don't believe in updating drivers if not necessary but if a caution shows in Device Manager, that's different.


I was referring to the sidebar notifications (screenshot). After update it was only giving 'restart' notifications. Previously it would give notifications of Win security scan results as well. However, since today that notification began coming. 

Yes, as spunk funk also suggested, I won't click on the optional update for driver. I viewed 'Devices' under settings, and it didn't say anything unusual.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Does this mean every feature update of Windows will be mandatory shortly after it comes?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Highlight Thumbnails and you'll see an explanation.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, I see. It says Windows keeps a copy of thumbnails to be displayed quickly when you open a folder .. if deleted will be recreated automatically as needed. So this means the moment I delete it, it's recreated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Songbird_2016 said:


> Okay, I see. It says Windows keeps a copy of thumbnails to be displayed quickly when you open a folder .. if deleted will be recreated automatically as needed. So this means the moment I delete it, it's recreated.


No, it does not say "the moment I delete it, it's recreated." 

It says it will be "will be recreated automatically as needed".


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> No, it does not say "the moment I delete it, it's recreated."
> 
> It says it will be "will be recreated automatically as needed".


Okay ... so how come 1 MB stays even immediately after it's check-marked and deleted?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

<shrug> Rather hard to tell from where I sit. 

Reboot maybe?


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Reboot doesn't make any difference. That's why I thought it's recreated automatically and immediately.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

.... Perhaps I need to click on "clean up system files" after highlighting 'thumbnails'. But I'm not sure, so I'll leave it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The thumbs are not recreated here until I attempt to go back into a folder containing the graphic files.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Shouldn't hurt anything to try it and see.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> Shouldn't hurt anything to try it and see.


I'm not sure clicking on "clean up system files" may erase some files that might be important .....


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"Clean Up System Files ... is designed to help you regain valuable hard disk space by removing system files that are no longer necessary to the functioning of the operating system--old installation files, Windows Update leftovers, and outdated device drivers, just to name a few. "

Source: How to clean up system files with the Windows 10 Disk Cleanup tool.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> "Clean Up System Files ... is designed to help you regain valuable hard disk space by removing system files that are no longer necessary to the functioning of the operating system--old installation files, Windows Update leftovers, and outdated device drivers, just to name a few. "
> 
> Source: How to clean up system files with the Windows 10 Disk Cleanup tool.


This reminds me, is it a good idea to use the storage sense in Win 10 for automatic cleanup to gain disk space? This option is not activated in my pc.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Set up Windows 10 to automatically clean up unnecessary files, with Storage Sense | Digital Citizen


What is Storage Sense? How to turn on Storage Sense in Windows 10. How to configure Storage Sense in Windows 10 to clean up files automatically.




www.digitalcitizen.life










Use OneDrive and Storage Sense in Windows 10 to manage disk space - Microsoft Support


Learn how to turn on Storage Sense in Windows 10, so OneDrive and Storage Sense can help you manage disk space.




support.microsoft.com


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

After each major Windows 10 Upgrade, Windows leaves a Windows.old folder behind in case you want to revert back to the old build. Using *Storage Sense *is a good way to remove that folder and other Temp files.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay. I just hope Storage Sense is reliable and won't occasionally dump essential folders.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh come on man. Microsoft would probably be up against some serious income and legal issues if it were to start destroying Windows' essential folders.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Disk Cleanup opened once and after clicking 'Clean System Files' it closed. When I try to run it by clicking on it in the start menu noting happens. Please advise what to do.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Redirecting


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks. I checked it earlier. Cntrl shift esc brought it back. However, I tried to follow the intstructions in this link via Task Manager and got a white screen. Didn't know what to do. Then cntrl+alt+del got the gray screen and I clicked on sign out. Then got back to normal. But initially I panicked. Will never use task manager again.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Good to hear the problem's been resolved.


----------

